# What questions should I ask Brandon Sanderson



## Kelise (Apr 30, 2012)

So for the website Shades of Sentience: Shades of Sentience I get to interview Brandon Sanderson. I get five questions, and I have utterly no idea what to ask him.

I'm re-reading through all the interviews he's already done (the ones google is throwing my way anyway) and it seems like everything has already been asked. 

So I ask you, who've read his books or just have interest in authors in general. Is there anything you would like him to answer?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there a particular element that you try to impart into your writing?

Have you ever created a character and discovered a personal empathy with them by accident?

What writers do you keep coming back to?

Are you a morning writer or a late-night writer?

What advice would you give to writers who are just starting out?


----------



## zas678 (May 3, 2012)

I've got 2 question I've wondered for a while. (Though I really want the first one answered)

If Odium went to the Mistborn world, would he be blinded by metal?

What's the deal with the voice that Kaladin talks to when he rides the storm? Is this the Stormfather? Jezrien? A remain of Almighty?


----------

